# CFB Wainwright...



## cbt arms sub tech (17 Feb 2005)

So, with Active Edge being cancelled to focus on training, why do so many people hate working in Wainwright, lets hear people's thoughts, never been there in the summer!

Cheers


----------



## kincanucks (17 Feb 2005)

cbt arms sub tech said:
			
		

> So, with Active Edge being cancelled to focus on training, why do so many people hate working in Wainwright, lets hear people's thoughts, never been there in the summer!
> 
> Cheers



If you have been there in the winter then think same shithole but hotter.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (17 Feb 2005)

JD's is a start. When you can't drink 'em pretty, you HAVE to drive to Edmonton. I actually don't mind it there. Sort of. It's a job. You're busy, you don't notice. The gym there is much better now, there is more money being spent in the town, on the base. Will it be perfect, no. But We've all been to worse places than Wainwright.


----------



## rage (17 Feb 2005)

It is hotter then HELL in the summer, the water smells aweful, and the NCO's use the word "you's" alot. Oh the Army life! Love it or leave it.

Rage


----------



## cbt arms sub tech (17 Feb 2005)

Thanks for the replies, starting to get a pretty clear picture here, heard of lots of charge parades...


----------



## Korus (17 Feb 2005)

> the water smells aweful,


.. I with it be nice if it only smelt bad.. not tasted bad as well. But you get used to it.


----------



## BernDawg (18 Feb 2005)

Went through OTD in the summer there in 85.  It was so hot we were sent home for 2 weeks at the end of Jul.  We were told that it wasn't normal to take block leave there and the temperature forced them to shut it down.  We would take our "black beauties" down to Mott lake and go swimming at the park they used to have there.  Big difference now with the UXO and all.  The red ants were a real treat too when it gets that hot.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (18 Feb 2005)

I spent a week there (in the field) in late August and it rained the first four days or so straight - then alternated between more rain and nice sunny weather for the remainder - got pretty frosty at night too.  It'll be interesting to see how it is for a longer period of time  :warstory:


----------



## D-n-A (18 Feb 2005)

Kirkpatrick, Active Edge right?


I was there for that, an in January I was in Wainwright again, dropped of bridging stuff an other engineer kit there, than off to Edmonton to return HLs to 1CER.


----------



## Gunner (19 Feb 2005)

Wx is ok.  As with every posting, you make the most of it or it will be turn into a very long posting....  As perviously mentioned, Edmonton is only two hours away, Lloydminster is maybe an hour, Saskatoon is three hours away.  There are lots of things to do in Wx if you enjoy the great outdoors!


----------



## gun plumber (19 Feb 2005)

Just one Question:Of the people who awnsered so far,how many of "you's" guys are reservists?
This is not meant as a slight towards reservists by any means(I myself spent 9 yrs in the dirty mo)but is an observation.As a reservist,I would constantly say" Insert base here" sucks,the weather sucks,ugly chicks,etc"because the yardstick which I was using to measure the place by was my home,so naturally nothing was better than home.
When I got my posting message to come to Wx,I was bombarded with stories how it was horrible,hot summers,bone chilling winters,2 toothed hillbillies and how isolated the place is from the rest of Canada.Well,some were true,most were not.
What I did find is that my standard of living went up.Living in the Q's is cheap.Rent and utilities are easily manageable on a Cpl's pay.The weather is very steady.No abnormal spikes of heat or cold in the winter(for the most part).Major cities are relatively close with all basic amenities in the town(except Tim Horton's).The town has a half decent attitude towards the military and does allot of activities year round(more so than the big cities I've lived in)and if you are into outdoor activities(hunting,fishing,camping)this place is bar none,the best place to go.
Even my wife,who hates every place we've been to so far,enjoys it here.
The biggest thing I really enjoy about this place is the slow,no rush no stress attitude that is out here.I haven't experienced it since I left my home in Nova Scotia 5 years ago.It's very refreshing.
With all that being said,I am asking for a new posting in about 3 yrs.It's not that I hate Wx,but there is more to see,more to do.I for one don't mind moving and actually enjoy it.
It's all what you make it.

My 2 cents


----------



## BernDawg (19 Feb 2005)

OTD is what we used to call the PPCLI Battle School that is now known as WATC.   I can assure you that it was only the first of many Ex's,   postings and taskings there over the past 20 yrs.   I didn't mind it then and I wouldn't now. However it seems to throw all kinds of crap at you at all times.   I have seen it snow there in every calender month of the year (perhaps with the exception of Jul).   I have seen it rain so hard there that it went straight through the ground sheet (not much of a stretch there) and it rains sideways!   Not to mention the troops that find the "Foul Ground" sign after they have made stage 4 in easy going ground.
        
Now that all being said some of my foundest memories are from being on ex there.   We would go for weeks at a time and when we were done we had to stay and "support" the Milcon that took place immediately after.   But we had messes and we made the most of it.   Working for 16 or 18 hrs a day was OK if you could have a beer or two to "wash" it away afterwards.   The camaraderie brought about by that kind of hard work is irreplaceable and darn hard to find these days.

I guess thats enough of a ramble for now.
on,up,standby!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Feb 2005)

I went Wx last summer for the first time in my career. As DS Staff, I found it thoroughly enjoyable. My accommodation, while just a trailer dorm setup, were clean, comfortable and adequate. The trg area was great, I could find almost any kind of terrain desired, and it wasn't chewed up with tank ruts. The Base and course support staff I found exceptional, helpful and professional. The Mess had real people with real participation and camaraderie. The equipment was top notch and the mech and stores staff fell over backwards to keep it that way. The weather? Well, it doesn't matter where you go it's something you can't do anything about anyway. Now, for any that think WX is a hole, go spend a course or ex in Meaford. You'll find out the true meaning of the words dysfunctional, desolate and discouraging.


----------

